# Mindestvorraussetzungen ermitteln



## Guest (17. Okt 2007)

Hi,

wie bekommt man eigentlich die Mindestvorraussetzungen für ein Programm raus? Nur durch austesten? Oder gibt es Messungsumgebungen für soetwas?


----------



## The_S (17. Okt 2007)

Mindestvoraussetzungen? Bei denen es flüssig läuft/lauffähig ist? Oder wie meinen? Was für ein Hammer Programm hast du denn geschrieben, dass es mit der performance auf älteren Rechnern kritisch werden könnte?


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2007)

Naja so "Hammergroß" ist es nicht, aber die User sind mehr befriedigt wenn sie irgentwelche Zahlen dür RAM und CPU bekommen.


----------



## The_S (17. Okt 2007)

Wenn sie die Mindestvoraussetzungen für die gewählte Java-Version erfüllen, sollten sie wohl auch die Mindestovrausseztungen für dein Programm erfüllen.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Okt 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn sie die Mindestvoraussetzungen für die gewählte Java-Version erfüllen, sollten sie wohl auch die Mindestovrausseztungen für dein Programm erfüllen.


 :shock: DAS halte ich für ein Gerücht - vielleicht _läuft_ das ganze dann, aber zwischen einem HalloWelt oder einem Programm in dem JAI, Java3D und JMF verwurstet sind ist doch nochmal ein Unterschied....


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichtmal das oder? Die Mindestanforderrungen für die Java VM müssten rein theoretisch zu meinen Addiert werden. Selbst ein Hello world hat mehr anforderrungen als die Java VM, da das Hello World zusätzlicher Ballast ist, oder nicht?


----------



## The_S (17. Okt 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nicht, da er ja selbst bestätigt hat, dass es sich um keinen Hammer handelt. Laut meiner Interpretation dürfte es sich bei seinem Prog wohl um irgendeine simple Datenbankanwendung oder sonstwas handeln. Und da sollte dass dann wohl recht gut hinkommen  .

Ansonsten sag uns doch mal was du da programmierst.


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

Naja das Programm ist wie gesagt echt nicht groß.

2 JFrames, 2 Locales, 9 Klassen. Dafür aber vieele Icons und sehr viel mit Reflections. Im Programm geht es um fast nichts anderes als Reflections. 

Alles in einem ca 2.500 Zeilen Code.

Schleifen gibt es nicht so viele und die vorhandenen sind unbedeutend klein (einfache for i++ Schleifen von 1 bis ca 60 die eine Arraylist füllen und leeren).

Was vlt so manchen PC ruckeln lässt sind vlt. die vielen kleinen Icons und die Tatsache das ich Reflections sowie DataOut/In-Putstreams nutze.


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2007)

Super, die Aussage bringt mir so gut wie gar nichts, da einfach Details fehlen.

Zum Testen der Mindestvoraussetzungen müsstest du das Programm wohl auf den entsprechenden PCs testen. Aber nach deiner detailarmen Beschreibung, sollten wohl wirklich die Minimal-Voraussetzungen von Java ausreichen.


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

Naja was soll ich dir schon groß sagen? Möchtest du die Bedienungsanleitung haben? :bae:

Zu beginn des Programms hat der User 2 JFrames, das können aber im laufe des Programms bis zu 4 werden.

Das Programm liest alle public-methoden aus einer API und fügt sie per ArrayList in eine JList des aktiven Fensters aus.

Der User selektiert eine Methode per doppelklick, und es werden so viele Textfelder wie Parameter die diese Methode hat, erstellt.

Der User gibt Parameter ein, die Parameter werden auf gültigkeit geprüft, und alle Parameter, der Funktionsname und der retun-Wert werden im HTML-Format ausgegeben, auf Wunsch auch chronologisch in eine HTML-Log-File gespeichert. Desweiteren werden alle aufgerufenen Methoden in ein anderes JList gespeichert.

Dann gibt es noch ein Minitool mit dem man Timestamps in Daten und umgekehrt umrechnen kann.

Die fertige Anwendung ist 156 kb groß.


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2007)

hehe,

hört sich für mich nicht nach einem performance-kritischen Programm an. Von daher sollte es überall laufen, nur braucht es bei einem extrem schlechten Rechner halt ein bisschen länger  .


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hehe,
> 
> hört sich für mich nicht nach einem performance-kritischen Programm an. Von daher sollte es überall laufen, nur braucht es bei einem extrem schlechten Rechner halt ein bisschen länger  .



Okay dankeschön 

Für die Zukunft ist vlt Netbeans 6 eine Lösung, habe ich heute gelesen, da das neue Netbeans Performance testen und statistisch ausgeben lassen kann. Man soll sogar einzelne Methoden und Zuweisungen zeitlich erfassen können. :###


----------



## AlArenal (18. Okt 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Super, die Aussage bringt mir so gut wie gar nichts, da einfach Details fehlen.
> 
> Zum Testen der Mindestvoraussetzungen müsstest du das Programm wohl auf den entsprechenden PCs testen. Aber nach deiner detailarmen Beschreibung, sollten wohl wirklich die Minimal-Voraussetzungen von Java ausreichen.



Korrekt. 


Die Mindestanforderungen heißen Mindestanforderungen, weil es nunmal *Mindest*anforderungen sind und die ergeben sich aus denen der JVM zzgl. grafischer Oberfläche, wenn es ein Programm mit entsprechendem UI ist. Dadurch ergibt sich der Rest automatisch von alleine.

Stellt dein Programm spezifische eigene Anforderungen, musst du die eben selbst ermitteln. Immerhin ist es DEIN Programm und niemand hier kennt es besser als du selbst.


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, da war ein ziemlich Sinn-verzerrender Fehler in meiner Aussage. Sry. Es sollte natürtlich heißen, dass es sich aus meiner Sicht um *k*ein performance-kritischen Programm handelt.


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

> hört sich für mich *nicht *nach einem performance-kritischen Programm an



Hast du doch auch gesagt?  :lol:


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2007)

Hm ... ok ... ich bin verwirrt ???:L


----------

